# Eine Frage über Giropay bei Steam



## PcGamer512 (11. Februar 2014)

*Eine Frage über Giropay bei Steam*

Hi,

hab ne frage wenn ich mir ein game (DAYZ SA) kaufe mit giropay auf steam ist das spiel sofort in der bibliothek?
oder dauert das bis dsa geld auf deren konto ist?


----------



## Robonator (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage über Giropay bei Steam*

Normalerweise hat man das Game sofort in der Bibliothek. Wenn die das Geld nicht erhalten dann entfernen sie es bzw sperren deinen Account bis es bezahlt ist.


----------



## PcGamer512 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage über Giropay bei Steam*

aber probleme dürften im normalfall nicht auftreten oder also habe aufjedenfall genug für das game auf konto 

Edit.
bin keine 18 tut das was bei DAYZ zur sache? weil bei steam isses mit jugentschutz eh so eine sache man kann ja eig immer die 18 games kaufen.
notfalls kaufe ich 25€ steamguthaben un kaufe davon das game


----------



## Robonator (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage über Giropay bei Steam*

DayZ hat doch eh ne Freigabe ab 16 oder nicht? Solltest eigentlich keine Probleme haben, wurde bei Steam bisher auch nie nach nem Altersnachweis gefragt.


----------



## PcGamer512 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage über Giropay bei Steam*

okay also einfach konto nr un blz angeben dann mit digipass an bild halten und tan eingeben un das wars oder?


----------



## beren2707 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage über Giropay bei Steam*

Wenn du eTan nutzt, dann ja.  Bei GiroPay hat man das Spiel sofort in der Bibliothek (wie bei allen anderen mir bekannten Zahlungsmethoden eben auch).


----------



## Robonator (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage über Giropay bei Steam*

Kann ich dir nicht sagen, ich bezahle wenn dann über Paypal oder Sofort. Giropay hab ich nie benutzt 

E: Zu langsam


----------



## PcGamer512 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage über Giropay bei Steam*

ok habe bis jetzt nur mit psc behalt da ich aber krank bin hab ich kb zur tanke zu fahren und ne psc zu kaufen 

Edit: wasn unterschied zwischen sofort un giropay


----------



## beren2707 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage über Giropay bei Steam*

GiroPay nutzt das gleiche Verfahren wie Sofortüberweisung, ist kinderleicht.


----------



## PcGamer512 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage über Giropay bei Steam*

okay dann werde ich es mal versuchen 
bitte geht da nichts schief


----------



## PcGamer512 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage über Giropay bei Steam*

aber eine frage habe ich noch 
was bedeutet auf diesem digi teil F Tan und €?

was brauche ich für dieses schwarzweiß muster damit er es scannt?


----------



## beren2707 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage über Giropay bei Steam*

Hast du schon jemals damit eine Überweisung getätigt? 
Du drückst "F" wenn du die optische Erfassung nutzen möchtest (also den Strichcode erfassen lassen möchtest). "TAN" drückst du, wenn du manuell eine TAN per eigenhändiger Eingabe erstellen möchtest.  Die "€"-Taste ist für deine Belange irrelevant, die brauchst du nicht.

Zum Scannen des Codes hälst du den Generator entsprechend hin (hat oben führende Pfeile, die anzeigen, wo mans hinhalten muss).


----------



## PcGamer512 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage über Giropay bei Steam*

nö deshalb frage ich 

also tan drücken an bidlschirm halten und die tan nummer die dann angezeigt wird auf der website eingeben richtisch?

fühle mich gerade total dumm 

Wenn ich das teil drangehalten habe muss ich irgendetwas drücken oder kommt der sofror der tan im digi?
könnte auf meinen vater warten aber dann wird download erst sehr spät fertig


----------



## beren2707 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage über Giropay bei Steam*

Ok, dann sind mir die Fragen klar. 

Ne, wie ich geschrieben habe, für die optische Erfassung musst du "F" drücken und dann den Generator hinhalten, für manuelle Eingabe musst du auf "TAN" drücken, dann müsst du mit vorgegebenen Zahlenkombinationen die TAN selbst erstellen.
Die dann angezeigte TAN gibst du im geforderten Feld ein, bestätigst und die Sache hat sich.


----------



## PcGamer512 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage über Giropay bei Steam*

hab ein wenig schiss das ich etwas zu langsam bzw falsch mache deswegen:
Durch Klicken auf "Kaufen" stimmen Sie zu, dass Valve Ihnen sofortigen Zugang zu diesen digitalen Inhalten gewährt und daher jede Möglichkeit zum Widerruf dieses Kaufes endet – Der Kauf ist endgültig.
GiroPay-Zahlungen werden über die Website Ihrer Bank autorisiert. Klicken Sie auf die untenstehende Schaltfläche, um den Zahlungsvorgang in einem neuen Webbrowser-Fenster zu starten.


----------



## beren2707 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage über Giropay bei Steam*

Stimmt soweit alles. Du musst dann, wenn du alle Daten eingegeben hast, nur darauf achten, dass du zügig die TAN erstellst, denn sie ist nur 5 Minuten gültig, dann verfällt sie. Also sobald die Anzeige des Codes kommt gleich die Schritte durchgehen, gibt dazu auch Hilfevideos auf YT.


----------



## PcGamer512 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage über Giropay bei Steam*

sch glaub ich mache dat lieber mit meinem vater ist mir doch sicherer 
aber vielen dank für die ausührliche erklärung


----------



## beren2707 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage über Giropay bei Steam*

Bitte sehr, ist vielleicht besser so. Wenn mans einmal gemacht hat, läufts dann .


----------



## PcGamer512 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage über Giropay bei Steam*

ja finde es ein wenig kompliziert mit den taten 246und8 weil da pfeile zu sehen sind nicht das man iwie weiterdrücken muss damit der tan mal kommt


----------



## beren2707 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage über Giropay bei Steam*

Nee, du musst da nichts machen außer "F" drücken, hinhalten, warten, TAN eingeben und fertig.


----------



## PcGamer512 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage über Giropay bei Steam*

also die pfeiltasten benötigt man nicht?
nach vollständiger scannung des strichcodes komm automatisch der pin aufs display?


----------



## beren2707 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage über Giropay bei Steam*

Ja, mehr muss man i.d.R. nicht machen; je nach Tangenerator kann, wenn "Übertragung erfolgreich" da steht, auch noch mal das mehrmalige Drücken von "Ok" nötig sein (weil die Transferdaten nach und nach angezeigt werden).

Würde dir mal ein Video nahelegen, z. B. dieses hier.


----------

